# Propane Tank Modification



## Jules (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I saw postings where members moved the current position of the propane tanks to be side by side tanks. My plastic cover broke and I would rather modify the tank to fit standard tank covers.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers.com! You will find lots of good info here.

I can see why you would want to relocate the tanks. They don't exactly give away those older covers .


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What trailer do you have?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It can be done. You just need some welding skills and refabricate the mounts, then get the standard side by side cover.

Steve


----------



## Jules (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a 2004 26RS trailer. I would also like to get a new metal tank holder. Ours is rusted pretty bad.


----------



## Jules (Apr 20, 2010)

Well i don't have any welding skills but probably can find someone who does. I thought there was a detailed description in one of the forums describing how to do this. I have tried every search possible with no luck


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You don't have to weld them in and you will find that most are bolted in place. The link below shows a typical tank holding set up.

Propane bottle rack


----------



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey! I set my tanks up side by side no problem when I made my bike rack.... We just ordered a hard case from campn world. You just turn the mount and bolt it where you want it. Check out my gallery and theres some pics.


----------



## Jules (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey thanks but there must be something wrong with me cuz I can't find your gallery. And I am a computer programmer. Go figure.


----------



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

Click on the resqtool844 go to gallery then all images...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Click on the name at the upper left corner of the post.
Click on gallery under the status bar.
Click on view all images at the top of the gallery window.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Jules said:


> Hey thanks but there must be something wrong with me cuz I can't find your gallery. And I am a computer programmer. Go figure.


Look below his Avatar and float your mouse over the squares, there will be information pop up to tell you what each square does.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

_*Nice rack.*_

Someone had to say it.


----------



## Jules (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for all of your help. I will look at this tonight when I get home. GO HAWKS!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Resqtool844 said:


> Hey! I set my tanks up side by side no problem when I made my bike rack.... We just ordered a hard case from campn world. You just turn the mount and bolt it where you want it. Check out my gallery and theres some pics.


Fantastic mod! I need now to do a little investigating myself. the 310BHS doesn't have the propane tanks on the tongue, they're in the trailer.


----------



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> _*Nice rack.*_
> 
> Someone had to say it.


Thankyou! I had them done last year. Nice Beaver.


----------

